# Purebred German Shep



## Holly’s Ozzie Mum (2 mo ago)

Hi all,

I’m new to this, l have had a nurse at the vet and Hollys groomer ask if she is mixed. It kills me; l love her to bits and no her ears aren’t standing up straight as yet. She is 8.5 months old. Please advise?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

If you can love her for who she is, who cares what others say? Your dog doesn't care what her ears are planning to do


----------



## Holly’s Ozzie Mum (2 mo ago)

Does any breeders out there know if my little girl is pure. I have papers for mum, and dad is long hair just like Holly. I have seen both parents.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

If she's not a pure bred, do you intend to rehome her? You could do a DNA test, prices range from about $120-$250. 





__





australian dog dna test - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Sometimes purebred's ears do not stand. Some folks help them, using molefoam cut to the shape of the ears, and glued to the ear with I think tear-mender, and then kind of formed into shape and taped around the base for a few days. Usually the tape can be off in a few days, and the ears will stand by themselves once the inserts fall out on their own. I am sure there is a YouTube video somewhere on how to do this, but your breeder may be able to help you out. I am not sure if 8 months is too old to do this or not, but if you try it, what's the worst that can happen? It doesn't work.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

DebK65 said:


> Does any breeders out there know if my little girl is pure. I have papers for mum, and dad is long hair just like Holly. I have seen both parents.


Pictures would be useful. Do you have any pictures of her? And of mom and dad? No one can tell for sure if she is purebred without a DNA test, but we can make educated guesses. 
I am guessing she is not registered?


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

IMHO, let the ears do what they will. I have seen GSDs without erect ears, they are still beautiful, wonderful dogs. There is a member on this forum who has or has had (it is an older post) of one whose ears never stood up and she is drop dead gorgeous. 

You said you have papers on the mother but does this mean you do NOT have papers on the dad? If so, this sounds like a backyard breeder or an accidental breeding took place. Was the pup sold to you as purebred GSD? 

Bottom line, though, if you love the dog and have no intentions of rehoming or breeding, it may be academic. If she is a mix it might help to know what the other factors are in this equation when it comes to training, temperament and potential health issues. In that case, a DNA test may well be worth it.


----------



## CEMC (May 2, 2020)

Figure it this way whether or not a dog is a pure bred anything doesn't amount to a hill of beans to the dog and unless you planned of using your dog for breeding it shouldn't matter that much to you either. 

If you look at pictures of the incredible service dogs used by the military, bomb squads, police and rescue teams the first thing you might notice is that most of them are not perfect specimens of their breed and some are not pure bred dogs. 

There's a good chance her ears will stand but If not don't let it affect you. The value of your dog is in what you feel in your heart not what you see with your eyes.


----------



## Holly’s Ozzie Mum (2 mo ago)

Sabis mom said:


> Pictures would be useful. Do you have any pictures of her? And of mom and dad? No one can tell for sure if she is purebred without a DNA test, but we can make educated guesses.
> I am guessing she is not registered?


Thank you for your input; yes she is registered, mum is short hair and dad is long haired, he is gorgeous. I saw the litter and Holly was the cutest of the lot. I’ll post pics


----------



## Holly’s Ozzie Mum (2 mo ago)

View attachment 593799
View attachment 593799
View attachment 593799


----------



## Holly’s Ozzie Mum (2 mo ago)

Holly’s Ozzie Mum said:


> Thank you for your input; yes she is registered, mum is short hair and dad is long haired, he is gorgeous. I saw the litter and Holly was the cutest of the lot. I’ll post pics


----------



## Holly’s Ozzie Mum (2 mo ago)

Dunkirk said:


> If she's not a pure bred, do you intend to rehome her? You could do a DNA test, prices range from about $120-$250.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dunkirk is absolutely gorgeous, beautiful fur and colouring


----------



## Holly’s Ozzie Mum (2 mo ago)

I would never rehome her; she is my baby and best friend


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

She looks all shepherd.


----------



## Holly’s Ozzie Mum (2 mo ago)

selzer said:


> She looks all shepherd.


Thank you l thought so


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

She certainly looks like a GSD to me as well. I would stop worrying about that and let nature take its course on her ears. I am thinking one of the posters in the past said her GSD's ears didn't stand up fully until about a year old. It can happen. And if it doesn't, it does not change her wonderful personality. Let it be and just continue to love your wonderful friend.


----------



## Holly’s Ozzie Mum (2 mo ago)

I really appreciate your feedback; I’m not worried about her ears; she is a beautiful dog


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

SMcN said:


> She certainly looks like a GSD to me as well. I would stop worrying about that and let nature take its course on her ears. I am thinking one of the posters in the past said her GSD's ears didn't stand up fully until about a year old. It can happen. And if it doesn't, it does not change her wonderful personality. Let it be and just continue to love your wonderful friend.


Star of Hope - 9 months - both ears FINALLY up to stay!
You can still see the creases where they used to flop over.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

What a sweet inquisitive face. Beauty!


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Thumbing through the latest magazine of the United Schutzhund Clubs of America, they had pictures of many dogs, from conformation events, as well as trials.

I distinctly recall one otherwise very good looking dog had ears that were still floppy, and the notes commented on it. Can't recall how old the dog was, but certainly a juvenile dog, not a 15 week old puppy. 

It happens sometimes, and I'd just love him for what he is.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks, Wolfy. That's my all time favourite picture of her. 
Still sadly missed... :'(


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sunsilver said:


> Thanks, Wolfy. That's my all time favourite picture of her.
> Still sadly missed... :'(


Wait.... Did I miss this? Has she passed? If so, I am so sorry


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> Wait.... Did I miss this? Has she passed? If so, I am so sorry


Yes, last May. 😥 She was 14 1/2: Time To Go

Wolfy, you actually posted to that thread!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Getting old......😧


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Wolfy, me too!


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

looks shepherd to me and a calcium deficiency could have caused the droopy ears but like others said it doesn't matter if not showing conformation or breeding, pup looks happy and thats all that matters.


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

Sunsilver said:


> Wolfy, me too!


I'll join that club.


----------



## elf5 (Mar 31, 2019)

My dog is 100% AKC working line GSD, sig pic.


----------

